# NE SoDak hunting



## stupidcosmoline (Jan 20, 2010)

hey newer in the area, and am looking for some huntin buddies. anybody up for a hunt?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

where at in nesd... im 25 miles west of aberdeen


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

i'm in watertown. just heard they're flying the plane over one of my areas this week. so that kind of sucks, but hey maybe it will make for some great hunting tomorrow. with them being paired up now maybe they'll be looking for their mate?? last weekend on the full moon night we saw 19 yotes in a 3x6 mile radius. i thought i was doing pretty good to help the farmers out with the few that i've shot, but after that night, i guess i can see why they feel the need to eliminate a few more...


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

seems they are getting tough to call. Had good success most of winter until now. Am seeing them but having a bit of trouble pulling them in close enough.


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

verg, we did some hunting in that webster area. yeah they were tough, saw lots but couldn't get them in. of course it didn't help when guys were driving around in their trucks blazing away... two days in a row of that crap and we decided it wasn't worth it anymore to go up there. told the guy we'll get after em this summer/fall instead. the only 2 stands we actually had yotes working and wouldn't ya know it along comes a truck, stops, backs up... BOOM!! BOOM!! BOOM!! they were on our side of the section so they were a little over a half mile away. the other stand we had one working when all of a sudden my buddy squeeks his mouse squeeker (that's our signal) so i look over and there's six just a barreling towards us. i'm like holy crap, my heart starts beating so fast i don't think i would have been able to hold my gun steady. but then of course i hear the tailpipes on a truck and sure enough there's two trucks chasing them, one on each side of the mile... i think those 6 were chased out so i don't think they were ever working us, but the one that was was gone in a hurry. no wonder they're so skittish. althought people must be calling them as well cuz we had two hang up about 500yds out (just used vocals), and as soon as my buddy hit the rabbit distress, the one took off running the other direction. the other didn't really know what was going on but it slowly followed the smart bugger that wasn't having none of it. we stopped at that sporting store in town up there and the guy there said the same thing, "people are seeing lots but just can't get em to commit to the calls." idk i would still like to try it again, for what little bit we were up there we did see quite a few and we weren't even able to get to our sweet spot cuz of all the snow. it's a mile walk just to get to it, i think snowshoes are in order for next year... haha  lots of good places out there but i'm limited with all this snow and no snowshoes.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Unfortunate fact of life around here-trucks and worse,snowmobiles.I keep hearing 'enforcement' against snowmobiles is happening but I don't see it.With lots of roads closed,the snomos are 99% unrestricted.We have some real good hunters and sportsmen up here(30 + a year guys)but the smucks outnumber them badly.


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

awww yes, it always amazes me how FREELY people talk about running them with snowmobiles. if i get asked how the hunting's going and whenever i say they're getting tougher to call, 9 times out of 10 i get the "you need to get a snowmobile" with a smile...


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Just heard a few minutes ago about an apparent incident locally were a deer was run to exhaustion and then its horns were cut-or they tried to cut the horns off the living animal.Apparently they were apprehended by a local warden.Will be trying to verify monday.Assume this was a few weeks ago if the horns were still on but....
Also we were recently blessed here with some Iowa hounders that scattered a bunch of cattle,shot around homes etc.One claimed to be a sheriff in Iowa.I believe that is being investigated.


----------



## stupidcosmoline (Jan 20, 2010)

i'm in the langford area


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah I agree with what you all said. Sledders are really ruining the sport. I don't have snowshoes either but plan on a pair before next year. I have a couple great areas and took some yotes out of them this year but the snow came and I have been limited.
Last one I shot about a month ago I had to drag it back in shin deep snow about 350yds. Doesn't seem like much but man was I pooped from the high kneeing. Had to stop and rest every 50 yds. Snow is slowing disapearing so I plan on still working them but yes...they are becoming more educated in this area each year do to sledders and slobs I'd guess.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

yea... the sledder deal must be a state wide habbit i guess... we have the same problem over here around ipswich, but it seems like the hard snow really put an end to anyone with a sled, until next year... but my boss bought a 4 wheeler with tracks on it, anyone that was at the brown county fair last year might have saw it... that atleast takes the drag back to the pickup easier, though this year the snow has been to deep to do much of anything.. im in the same boat, most of the good stands are 2 or more miles down a road that cant be travled... finaly got to one of my best ones yesterday, didnt hunt it, killed the sunlight gettin there, now i wait for the wind to come from the west, and this fog to go away...


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I live in Britton and myself and the other guys here in town have had some success, but the deep snow hasnt help at all...we all have snow shoes but still kinda takes the fun outa hunting...just extra crap to put on and drag...we also have the issue with the sleds, along with the hunters shooting at them off the road 500yds or further...another good one is the jackasses the buy a call and stick it out the window and never leave the truck, all this does is educate the coyotes big time..that kinda hunting really burns my arse, if your too lazy to walk a few hundred yards to a spot and call then stay at home and stop messing it up for us guys who arent..


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.


----------



## stupidcosmoline (Jan 20, 2010)

+1


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

haha and then the ones that sit in the vehicle are always the ones that wonder why they never get anything... we've got one that mounted a speaker on the roof of his blazer, i talked to him last week and he told me that he hasnt been out all year, my only thought was "awesome, he didn't educate any yet"...


----------

